# 15 Minute Predator Swap



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Did a Predator on a Very Early Ariens Today for a Local. Had to be the Easiest Swap Ever. Dropped Right On With No Crank Mods, Had Long Mounting Studs as Well. Done in 15 Minutes.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sweet...were the mounting studs factory?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Very Early Years have Long Factory Studs with Spacers Between Engine and Lock Washer/Nut. Makes the Swap a Breeze.....


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Must be you aren't bothering to even clean up the grease and grime from the old Tecumseh because just that job takes 15 minutes by itself.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i thought those old ariens used twin shaft motors nice job though


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looks pretty clean to me


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

deezlfan said:


> Must be you aren't bothering to even clean up the grease and grime from the old Tecumseh because just that job takes 15 minutes by itself.....


Cleaning The Old Tecumseh has Nothing to do with the Swap, but Thanks for the Interest.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i thought those old ariens used twin shaft motors nice job though


The Smaller 922 Models Used the Double Shaft Engines in the 70's. 60s through 74 24" Machines use a single 3/4 shaft.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

. . and it's the hemi version :goodjob:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that's what happens when you do your homework.

good job.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Cleaning The Old Tecumseh has Nothing to do with the Swap, but Thanks for the Interest.


Doesn't really matter as I wasn't criticizing your work but you do realize I meant the cleaning the mess left by the engine on the tractor and not cleaning the engine itself, don't you? I did say _*from*_ not _*on*_ the engine. 

I was just bringing up the fact that if you want a nice looking machine when your done, it takes longer to clean up the old dirt and oil than it does to bolt the Predator in. Some of us have way more OCD than others. 

Anyway, thanks for showing us your machine.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

what does the hemi offer that the stock engine doesn't?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Owner of the Machine was Very Pleased with the Upgrade.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

aldfam4 said:


> what does the hemi offer that the stock engine doesn't?


Supposedly better breathing than the other version of this engine, which leads to more power. Rumor has it that the 6.5 hp rating on those is a little sandbagged. And, the Hemi Predator is a more easily modified engine with more parts support. Not important for our uses. The minibike and kart folks mod them quite a bit with billet flywheels and other components. Making an 8000 rpm 16 hp Hemi Predator is fairly doable by a somewhat mechanically inclined person.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> The Owner of the Machine was Very Pleased with the Upgrade.


And why not, you can't beat success. 
You got me beat by 45 minutes.
I had my 8hp predator out of the box, mounted and running in 1 hr. 
Started first pull.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, mine was easy peasy, for only 99.00, real no-brainer....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ jones

You really should change those tires. Those above on mine are the SnowHogs, but the Trac work well also.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The Briggs w/electric start works well also, but more expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

oneacer said:


> @ jones
> 
> You really should change those tires. Those above on mine are the SnowHogs, but the Trac work well also.


I've got chains on it now,
Easily goes uphill.!

No money for extravagences, need my money for winter staples , like a snowmobile.


----------



## Capt. Chad (Dec 18, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> . . and it's the hemi version :goodjob:


Is the hemi version still available off the shelf? I just joined this forum and will be tackling a Predator 212 conversion on my 10m5 in the next week or so. I was just at Harbor Freight last night and only saw one version on the shelf and the website only has the California and Non-California versions listed.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the reg version, works like a charm ... 6.5 hp ..lol ... either one works well, do not sweat it....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't think there is a real difference in the box for the engine, BUT the model number IS different, So I am sure someone with which one is the Hemi will post up what one is what.


----------



## gibbywmu (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice job. I am impressed with people using these Predator engines. Actually have a Predator generator and it works fantastic. I'm also in the middle of swapping a Toro power clear 180 Engine to the 79cc Predator. Fits the existing bolt patterns but the keyway is different than the 3/16" on the Predator. Ordered a 1/8 to 3/16 step key. Hoping that will resolve the problem. Shaft is shorter on the Predator too. Might have to use a set screw collar as well. I have a post if anyone has any feedback.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Part number 63063 is for the Hemi version. 

It used to be that you could only buy it in-store, you could not order it online.

As of today, the part number comes up as valid on harborfreight.com and it seems that you *can* order it online for home delivery.

This thread makes me miss my Hemi-equipped 10ML that I did back in 2014. The guy I sold it to still has it.


----------



## Capt. Chad (Dec 18, 2017)

db130 said:


> Part number 63063 is for the Hemi version.
> 
> It used to be that you could only buy it in-store, you could not order it online.
> 
> ...


Well assuming you meant to say 60363, I got me a hemi. For the record it came with a Bosch plug and not the Torch like most mentioned, however the NGK replacement is on its way. I am going to drill out the main jet to .032 like most have done.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I never drilled out my carb jet and it runs flawlessly here in Connecticut.


----------

